# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > مبتدی: برنامه نویسی جاوا و اندروید

## 980202

با سلاممن برنامه نویس تحت وب هستم و تازگی شروع کردم به یادگیری برنامه نویسی اندروید، 
که متوجه شدم پیش نیاز اندروید جاوا هست.
جاوا مفهومش تقریبا شبیه php هست ولی زبانش و قواعدش یکم متفاوته
چند تا سوال دارم
تو برنامه نویسی تحت وب ما از چند زبان برای کار های متفاوتی استفاده میکنیم مثلا با html و css برای ظاهر و php برای محاسبات و ذخیره سازی و غیره
تو برنامه نویسی جاوا ظاهر رو چگونه تعیین میکنند ؟ اندورید چطور ؟
همونطور که در php برای ذخیره سازی از پایگاه داده mysql استفاده میکنیم. اطلاعات جاوا در چه چیزی ذخیره می شوند ؟
کلا یکم گیج شدم ممنون میشم یه مسیری بهم نشون بدید که از کجا شروع کنم
زبان های برنامه نویسی که باهاشون کار کردم html css jquery ajax php css mysql و یکمی vb6 
کلا از غیر تخت وب سر در نمیارم

----------


## vahid-p

در جاوا یا اندروید هم بسته به تکنولوژی هایی که استفاده میکنید ممکنه از زبون های مختلف استفاده بشه.
البته برخی از اونها فرمت هستن و نه زبان.
به هر حال این موضوع مهم نیست، قسمت مهم و اصلیش همون جاوا هست. هر چند با زبان های دیگه هم میشه برای اندروید برنامه نوشت و منحصر به جاوا نیست.
اما مثلا در javafx میتونید برنامه رو فقط با جاوا بنویسید، میتونید هم از fxml برای ظراحی ظاهرش استفاده کنید.
در اندروید هم همینطور. میتونید layoutها رو با xml بنویسید هر چند بخش زیادی با drag&drop ساخته میشه توسط ابزارهای موجود.
جاوا (و به تبع اون اندروید) قابلیت اتصال به انواع دیتابیس ها رو دارن. mysql هم یکی از اونهاست. اما دیتابیسی که به صورت پیش فرض در اندروید ساپورت میشه و میتونید رو خود دستگاه داشته باشید SQLite هست.
اگر بخواید به زبان جاوا بنویسید (نه سی شارپ و...) لازمه مدتی رو فقط جاوا استاندارد یادبگیرید و بعد برید سروقت اندروید.

----------


## 980202

> در جاوا یا اندروید هم بسته به تکنولوژی هایی که استفاده میکنید ممکنه از زبون های مختلف استفاده بشه.
> البته برخی از اونها فرمت هستن و نه زبان.
> به هر حال این موضوع مهم نیست، قسمت مهم و اصلیش همون جاوا هست. هر چند با زبان های دیگه هم میشه برای اندروید برنامه نوشت و منحصر به جاوا نیست.
> اما مثلا در javafx میتونید برنامه رو فقط با جاوا بنویسید، میتونید هم از fxml برای ظراحی ظاهرش استفاده کنید.
> در اندروید هم همینطور. میتونید layoutها رو با xml بنویسید هر چند بخش زیادی با drag&drop ساخته میشه توسط ابزارهای موجود.
> جاوا (و به تبع اون اندروید) قابلیت اتصال به انواع دیتابیس ها رو دارن. mysql هم یکی از اونهاست. اما دیتابیسی که به صورت پیش فرض در اندروید ساپورت میشه و میتونید رو خود دستگاه داشته باشید SQLite هست.
> اگر بخواید به زبان جاوا بنویسید (نه سی شارپ و...) لازمه مدتی رو فقط جاوا استاندارد یادبگیرید و بعد برید سروقت اندروید.


ممنون از راهنماییتون
من هدف اصلیم برنامه نویسی اندروید هست. اونم ساده نباشه و قابلیت اتصال به سایت هایی که طراحی میکنم رو داشته باشه
به نظرتون سراغ چیا برم و از چه نرم افزار هایی استفاده کنم؟

----------


## vahid-p

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> من هدف اصلیم برنامه نویسی اندروید هست. اونم ساده نباشه و قابلیت اتصال به سایت هایی که طراحی میکنم رو داشته باشه
> به نظرتون سراغ چیا برم و از چه نرم افزار هایی استفاده کنم؟


شاید بهتر باشه تو انجمن اندروید مطرح میکردید. البته اونجا هم مطمئنا تاپیک هایی با عناوین مشابه وجود داره و میتونید سرچ کنید.
این سوالتون جواب واحدی نداره و بسته به کارتون مشخص میشه. زمینه کوچک و محدودی نیست. شما فعلا همین جاوا رو شروع کنید یادبگیرید، بعدا شاید خودتون متوجه بشید به چه چیزهایی نیاز دارید

----------

